# Target shooting with the Horseshoe mk2



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Another version of the horseshoe with a shorter wider handle with a pinky hole, and an accuracy test.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting. Your on that match head .Shouldn't be long now. F.Y.I. I just received some marbles that came with the Bill Hays slingshots. They have a rough surface and will light match heads! As we say here, " Check it out" .


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Great shooting!

With a different match, I do believe, you would have had fire, a couple of times.


----------

